# "Make-Shift" DJ/Urban bike...



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

So i grew up riding BMX and Moto-X, so i LOVE hitting jumps and doing some around town riding, jumping off stuff, doing small drops etc...

Well i havent done any of that in like 7 years, until the other day. I've been riding XC MTB stuff for the past year or so, but went out with my buddy to do try some small dirt jumps at a local spot, and damn i forgot how much fun that **** is. I want to get back into it. I plan on getting a FS for XC riding next spring, so i will have a spare decent hardtail laying around. Its already 1x9, and has some decent parts on it. 

Its a 17" Cannondale F500. Besides getting some riser bars for it, and chopping the seat post, is there anything i can do to make it a decent jumping bike? It weighs in at around 24lbs right now. Or would i really be better off just buying a new frame, fork, and crank set?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

IMO its probably best to sell the cannondale and buy a proper jump bike. As soon as you hit decent sized jumps on the f500 you will start breaking things - handlebars, wheels, frames, yourself... In other words its probably not a good idea to jump that bike.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, the thing is, is I really cant sell the Cannondale, once i get my FS, i want to have a decent XC bike left for my girlfriend to ride.

IDK haha. Maybe i oughta just get another 20" DJ bike like i used to have...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Try a 24" bmx cruiser


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

no bmx cruiser. I want to be able to rock a 1x9 DJ bike with front suspension.

I'm just trying to figure out how much stuff im gonna need to get to make it happen, and how many parts from my other bike would be salvagable for a DJ bike...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

you can out all teh nice parts you want on that frame, but the frame will fail. its just not strong enough to stand up tp the abuse, i have seen similar frames crack and brake from just light jumping. best just get a nice used DJ bike


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

ZenkiS14 said:


> So i grew up riding BMX and Moto-X, so i LOVE hitting jumps and doing some around town riding, jumping off stuff, doing small drops etc...
> 
> Well i havent done any of that in like 7 years, until the other day. I've been riding XC MTB stuff for the past year or so, but went out with my buddy to do try some small dirt jumps at a local spot, and damn i forgot how much fun that **** is. I want to get back into it. I plan on getting a FS for XC riding next spring, so i will have a spare decent hardtail laying around. Its already 1x9, and has some decent parts on it.
> 
> Its a 17" Cannondale F500. Besides getting some riser bars for it, and chopping the seat post, is there anything i can do to make it a decent jumping bike? It weighs in at around 24lbs right now. Or would i really be better off just buying a new frame, fork, and crank set?


 Do you really wanna be the one that adds to their title?

CRACK AND FAIL -------------------------- AND DIE

:nono: :devil: :yikes:


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Your story sounds a lot like mine, I was doing some XC stuff then got into the jump/urban scene, and decided on a new bike, I bought a used one on craigslist for $200!! Its a sweet frame, but old as dirt, a 01, no disc mounts, ugh. So I'm getting a new frame this month, and wheels, and discs! and getting rid of my XC bike and I'm going to ride it on the trails too, its so much more nimble...


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well Im getting a FS in the spring for XC stuff, but i think im gonna go ahead and just buy a DJ bike and then either hold on to the cannondale for the girlfriend, or rape it of parts and sell it.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Yea, the thing is, is I really cant sell the Cannondale, once i get my FS, i want to have a decent XC bike left for my girlfriend to ride.


Wish my girlfriend was that cool...


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am pretty much in the same boat. jumping my Ventana XC FS bike and want to get a DJ bike for some jumps in the area. 

24" cruisers sound fun and cheap but front suspension sounds better....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

It is not worth trying to "convert" an XC bike into a DJ / MTBMX bike. You will be way happier with an actual mtbmx bike.

Everything about it is different--parts are stronger, shock has stiffer springs, stem is shorter, head angle is different, top tube is lower, back end is shorter, different pedals and cranks...... They are just completely different bikes.

*ONLY $690 shipped complete 2008 DK Asterik and only $600 for the 2008 DK Xenia*
http://oldskoolcycles.com/DKBicycles.aspx









ONLY $739 for the Eastern Thunderbird 2008. (However I'd rather have the Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro on the DK than the RST Space fork on the Thunderbird).
http://oldskoolcycles.com/EasternThunderbird.aspx


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ended up just breaking down and getting a 20" BMX bike! And I love it!


----------

